# water temp



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

what should the water temp be at???..i was thinkin 80..thanks..MATT!!!!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

78 - 84.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine are happy at 82


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

mines at 88


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I keep mine at 83. 88 sounds a little high.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> mines at 88


 damn.,.what are you trying to do? boil them..









somewhere from 78-82..is fine


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mine is at 82-84.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

78-84 is the range but your fish will do best at 80-82.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

i keep mine between 82 and 86


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I keep mine aound 78 - 82 degree................ :smile:


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine are at 80-82 degrees.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

80-81 seemed best for mine.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

My tank is currently at 78 - 80 F


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im with jefflo, the water in the amazon is probly pretty warm somedays. i bet they can handle higher temp than 88-90 for a while.

when my piranhas were sick, i had it at around 88, but the rest of the time, about 85 or so.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

when i do water changes i try to match the temp as much as i can. but the water sometimes goes a little over 90. other than that i keep it at 88 it helps with healing fins and keeping some bacteria away because it is too warm for them and the fish dont seem to mind.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

mine is around 78. I heard that higher the temp, the less oxygen and the greater the toxicity of amonia, is that true?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

80-82 degrees here...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I keep mine a 78 that way in the unlikely event of a heater problem the tank wont get too hot or too cold too fast.


----------

